
Scam uses Elon Musk’s name to trick people out of US$2M in Bitcoin - paulpauper
https://www.welivesecurity.com/2020/06/22/scam-uses-elon-musk-name-trick-people-us2million-bitcoin/
======
ecpottinger
What type of fool think Elon Musk gives away money. For that matter what kind
of greedy fool thinks anyone will give them back twice as much more money than
they give on the word of an email message?

~~~
wmf
There's an old saying that you can't cheat an honest man. That tells you who
you can cheat.

